# You know... I have one question about the banner...



## Quiet269 (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm sorry for the new thread, but I'm afraid this would get lost int he other spamfest....

Where are the other furries?

I mean... There are a TON of plates there... and the Turkey is still quite in tact... What did Fender and Rednef (is that right?) eat to get so fat?


----------



## Azure (Nov 27, 2008)

Le sigh.  They ate all of it on their own.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 27, 2008)

I think they just bribed the nice furries into eating all their food to fatten them up, then gobbled the poor helpless furries as they were too tired from overeating...

Just like the witch who lived in the gingerbread house


----------



## pheonix (Nov 27, 2008)

Man the new banner's getting a lot of attention. lol They ate lots and lots of food of course, they just didn't like the turkey.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I think they just bribed the nice furries into eating all their food to fatten them up, then gobbled the poor helpless furries as they were too tired from overeating...
> 
> Just like the witch who lived in the gingerbread house



It's a buffet, and people who eat at a buffet have to get a new plate every time they get food. They obviously kept going back for more and more and more.

Edit: Also, it looks to me like they've consumed multiple turkeys because there's several serving platters which are clean.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 27, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I think they just bribed the nice furries into eating all their food to fatten them up, then gobbled the poor helpless furries as they were too tired from overeating...
> 
> Just like the witch who lived in the gingerbread house



OH BOY [/Link]

It wouldn't be complete without vore too eh? :roll:


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 27, 2008)

still funny that the couldnt finish the turkey


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> still funny that the couldnt finish the turkey



See my above post.


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Nov 27, 2008)

why do fat furs have to only be counted as a fetish? it is a body type. i dont see why they cant be posted when other body types are allowed to be posted. i know some people who could consitter it descrimination against their personal body types. not only that, but do remember, there is an ad of fender that looks like a baby fur, but it still runs. its a fetish. its still up. i say keep the banner. and since when are furries so hateful towards other people? we are supposed to be the accepting ones. if you dont like the banner, leave FA until it has been removed, and quit bitchin about how much you dont like it, mkay?


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 27, 2008)

Ship-Wreck said:


> why do fat furs have to only be counted as a fetish? it is a body type. i dont see why they cant be posted when other body types are allowed to be posted. i know some people who could consitter it descrimination against their personal body types. not only that, but do remember, there is an ad of fender that looks like a baby fur, but it still runs. its a fetish. its still up. i say keep the banner. and since when are furries so hateful towards other people? we are supposed to be the accepting ones. if you dont like the banner, leave FA until it has been removed, and quit bitchin about how much you dont like it, mkay?



Do you operate under this idea that furries are an accepting, understanding, and tolerant subculture? That may be your problem.

Furries are their own worst enemies, I've noticed.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Do you operate under this idea that furries are an accepting, understanding, and tolerant subculture? That may be your problem.
> 
> Furries are their own worst enemies, I've noticed.



I hear that, just look at the conservative furries, talk about a hated group.


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Nov 27, 2008)

no, i operate under the general assumption that we as a whole are more accepting than society, as a whole. which we are. its individuals such as yourself that tarnish it all for the rest of the whole. plus, there is no need to start anything against me, i was meerly stating my oppinion on the matter, which, last time i checked, i was allowed to. so please, do not raise up against me because i have no intention of arguing with you. i think you and others like you are wrong. thats what i think, and im free to think it. i stand by what i said, you dont like the fat furs then get outta the fandom.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 27, 2008)

Ship-Wreck said:


> no, i operate under the general assumption that we as a whole are more accepting than society, as a whole. which we are. its individuals such as yourself that tarnish it all for the rest of the whole. plus, there is no need to start anything against me, i was meerly stating my oppinion on the matter, which, last time i checked, i was allowed to. so please, do not raise up against me because i have no intention of arguing with you. i think you and others like you are wrong. thats what i think, and im free to think it. i stand by what i said, you dont like the fat furs then get outta the fandom.



lolwat

You ARE society.


Nevermind the rest of your post, I won't touch that but will leave this instead:

ASSUME makes an ASS out of U and ME


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 27, 2008)

Why are you trying to bring this thread into a discussion that already has 15 pages dedicated to it?

Take a look at my profile picture, then come back here and tell me I am making fun of fat people. Or tell me that I have anything against the fat fur community.

This thread was made to poke fun at a possible insinuation of the banner in an attempt to let those who are not interested in the bitch fest to chat about it.

And I hate to burst your bubble, but we as furries are no different from the rest of society, we are not little snowflakes and we are not special, we just happen to share a common ground in regards to what we find appealing, sexually or otherwise.


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Nov 27, 2008)

oh dear, im not talking about you. and i do realize we are not sunshines and rainbows, but where else in the world deals with things like grown people pretending to be children? or anything like that. i dont know of many. and sure, some might not like it but it is common to just ignore it or stay away from it (also due to the blocking if you start bashing thing) i posted my oppinion hear cause the other thred was closed, thats all


----------



## XerxesQados (Nov 27, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Man the new banner's getting a lot of attention.



I wouldn't be surprised if 1000 of DanielKay's 3097 watchers just added him today. Like I did.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 27, 2008)

Hay guiz. Banner's not gross enough. Let's imply some vore.

Seriously people. :|


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Ship-Wreck said:


> why do fat furs have to only be counted as a fetish? it is a body type. i dont see why they cant be posted when other body types are allowed to be posted. i know some people who could consitter it descrimination against their personal body types. not only that, but do remember, there is an ad of fender that looks like a baby fur, but it still runs. its a fetish. its still up. i say keep the banner. and since when are furries so hateful towards other people? we are supposed to be the accepting ones. if you dont like the banner, leave FA until it has been removed, and quit bitchin about how much you dont like it, mkay?



The banner represents a wildly inaccurate and idealized depiction of obesity, it's nothing like that IRL. Fetishism is the logical conclusion, and honestly allowing a banner depicting a fetish for what is basically a physical and mental illness is for more offensive then the reaction IMO, exploitation and all that. Still, should be noted that I think the banner is awesome simply because of all the butthurt it's generated  .


----------



## XerxesQados (Nov 27, 2008)

Easog said:


> Hay guiz. Banner's not gross enough. Let's imply some vore.
> 
> Seriously people. :|



Maybe they also got filled with air. And the fat is obscuring a lot of muscles. And you can kind of see their feet. Also Rednef looks like she's knocked up. And how do we know Fender didn't used to be a human? And there aren't any buildings to compare the scale too, maybe they're macros or micros with similarly sized plates. They're naked too, maybe the fat is covering Fender's enormous genitals. Part of Fender's tie isn't visible, is it around his arm in a knot? Is that actually Rednef, or is it someone in a fat Rednef suit? They could have peed themselves, and again, the fat could be obscuring it. Perhaps they even ate a baby, Tails, a Flamedramon and a Pikachu. Fetish Other.

There, now it can be classified under "All."

EDIT: 69th post. I have to mention this because I'm a fox.


----------



## Zentio (Nov 27, 2008)

My question is, when will we see the ED article about all this drama?

Ontopic: They ate the other furries D=


----------



## robomilk (Nov 27, 2008)

*5 things to say to people complaining about the banner~*

1. Quit whining, it's there for one bloody day and is meant to be humorous because - be that Thanksgiving holiday in the US of A - people tend to eat a lot;

2. Saturday morning toons feature fatness/inflation almost regularly, but you're not exactly boycotting them are ye?

3. You're complaining about fat... do you know how many fat people could find that insulting? You're discriminating against a body type of all things, it's not as if fat people commit genocide or punch out Santa;

4. Fatfurs are one of the most common fetishes in the damn fandom, a number of current and ex-administrators of this very site are fatfurs (some of them even keeping it secret), hell, if they were the vengeful type they could lay down some rules on yo ass.

5. If you find it disgusting, find a Tubgirl.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 27, 2008)

robomilk said:


> Saturday morning toons feature fatness/inflation almost regularly, but you're not exactly boycotting them are ye?



I am, but it's because they suck nuts and only a child or a severely  mentally disabled adult could find them entertaining.



robomilk said:


> You're complaining about fat... do you know how many fat people could find that insulting? You're discriminating against a body type of all things, it's not as if fat people commit genocide or punch out Santa;



Morbid obesity isn't a body type, it's a debilitating physical and emotional  illness. Exploiting it for the purpose of sexual gratification is offensive,  decrying said exploitation is anything but.



robomilk said:


> Fatfurs are one of the most common fetishes in the damn fandom, a number of current and ex-administrators of this very site are fatfurs (some of them even keeping it secret), hell, if they were the vengeful type they could lay down some rules on yo ass.



I don't think they're immature enough to abuse their authority in this way.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 27, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> ASSUME makes an ASS out of U and ME



Using the same saying in less than a day usually equals major fail, you know...


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 27, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> lolwat
> ASSUME makes an ASS out of U and ME



i despise that quote... it is a play on words that isn't even funny... and those who use it have no better comeback line...


----------



## Zero_Point (Nov 27, 2008)

robomilk said:


> 2. Saturday morning toons feature fatness/inflation almost regularly, but you're not exactly boycotting them are ye?




I thought that stuff was funny/entertaining until I discovered that people furiously masturbated to it. :/


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 27, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I'm sorry for the new thread, but I'm afraid this would get lost int he other spamfest....
> 
> Where are the other furries?
> 
> I mean... There are a TON of plates there... and the Turkey is still quite in tact... What did Fender and Rednef (is that right?) eat to get so fat?


The other furries?


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 27, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> The other furries?


Yes, the ones who used up all the plates...


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Zero_Point said:


> I thought that stuff was funny/entertaining until I discovered that people furiously masturbated to it. :/



I guarantee that no matter what's in the banner, someone has masturbated to it. That being said, enjoy your life as a furry.


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Yes, the ones who used up all the plates...



It says "enjoy the buffet". IE: You get a new plate every time. There were no other furries and trying to associate vore with this picture doesn't work.

I find it interesting that I have to make that point again.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 27, 2008)

TheGoodShepherd said:


> It says "enjoy the buffet". IE: You get a new plate every time. There were no other furries and trying to associate vore with this picture doesn't work.
> 
> I find it interesting that I have to make that point again.


If it is a buffet then there should be more than 2 people eating there, yes?


----------



## TheGoodShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> If it is a buffet then there should be more than 2 people eating there, yes?



Lol, I give up. I feel like I'm fighting a never ending battle so I'm going to go enjoy the rest of my day.


----------



## SiriusTheWolfhound (Nov 27, 2008)

TheGoodShepherd said:


> I guarantee that no matter what's in the banner, someone has masturbated to it. That being said, enjoy your life as a furry.



People can masterbate to anything and everything xD All we love and find innocent has been tainted, at least once! Therefore, everything is sexual and the best approach is to be aggoraphobic


----------



## robomilk (Nov 27, 2008)

Way to go generic administration, I applaud you on answering to a load of whiners and removing a one-time special edition banner to keep people who shouldn't be on the internet happy.


----------



## Zero_Point (Nov 27, 2008)

robomilk said:


> Way to go generic administration, I applaud you on answering to a load of whiners and removing a one-time special edition banner to keep people who shouldn't be on the internet happy.



Have mercy on me, oh Ambassador of the t00bz! D:


----------



## robomilk (Nov 27, 2008)

I think the great irony is that more drama has been caused by the removal of the banner than the placement of it in the first place. Should stick to the original plan guys, one banner, one day, no questions asked.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 27, 2008)

hmm, guess it is gone now...

I was seeing it earlier 

I'm actually going to manually switch it as I like the fat furs.


----------

